# Weight Loss Tracker



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I saw someone else doing this and seems like a good idea. Makes you accountable. 

So I'm 5'2 or 5'3? Not sure. 
Starting weight: 126
Goal : 110-115(Whatever looks right, Don't want to be a stick, just slim)
Start Date: April 1st
Goal Date: May 31st

THE MASTERPLAN:
I joined a gym, going to do a lot of aerobic and muscle toning/strength classes there, as well as running. I will also rollerblade. 

I'm going to eat foods that are mostly natural and healthy, i.e. veggies, and that are also high in fibre and protein. 

I'm going to take a multivitamin everyday.

I'm going to drink A LOT of water.

THE EMBARASSMENT/MOTIVATION:
I'm posting a couple pictures of myself in my current state. I'm in the normal weight category (I calculated my BMI) and I'm slightly more to the right side of it which means I'm leaning more to being overweight. So I think it's fine for me to lose a little weight and tone. Just wanted to mention that so no one is worried I'm going to go on an anorexic mission of some sort lol. Anyway, I'm posting some pictures now, one in the shorts is me in the summer. One in the dress is from the beginning of this month. I fuzzed my face out because I made a retarded faces in them, especially the shorts one because someone poked my *** and as u can tell im protecting myself as they take my picture and laugh at me haha. 
I will post another picture April 31st, as my midpoint. And lastly, I will post a picture on May 31st for my goal picture. 

Also, every week I will record my weight.

Thanks for whoever reads this and supports me. I've yo-yo dieted enough and am serious about being healthy for life starting this moment. 

Any info or helpful tips you have are welcome and let me know if you are doing a thread like this too and I will def. comment and post to you!! 

Kathy xo


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

wow ur body looks great 

gl on this


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

That sounds like a great plan! You already look great too.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank U. Today I did 60 min jog on treadmill at the new gym i joined. they even have built in fans on the treadmill!! It was nice lol.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

You look great now!~


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good luck! I'm rooting for ya


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks. 
Have any of u successfully lost weight before? I am having trouble with avoiding junk food


----------



## Ayven (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey there! I've lost over 40lbs over the years, and the thing I found with junkfood was that it takes a few days to a week to get the sugar cravings out of your system.. If you can hold out for the first few days, you'll be fine. Plus, anything sugary (including all those aspartame-sweetened "diet" drinks) can trigger sugar cravings in most people. Go cold turkey with candy and stuff. Treat yourself to berries if you *must* have something sweet. Good luck, you can do it!!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

kathy903 said:


> Thanks.
> Have any of u successfully lost weight before? I am having trouble with avoiding junk food


I went from 375 to 279 in about a year. They key points I found were portion control, timing your food, and avoiding snacks: Eat until you're not hungry, not until you're full. Eat something small and healthy every 3 hours (a protein bar, a piece of fruit, a can of tuna, a serving of nuts, etc) and only drink water in between. When you get the urge to snack, have 12oz of water. If after 15 minutes youre still in the mood for a snack, have something small and healthy.

Its tough to kill the sweet tooth, but I find that if you "give in" every so often things will be easier. For instance, have a few slices of pizza or some chocolate once a week. Just make sure you aren't having these cheat meals every day or two.

EDIT: Oh, and if you fail or cheat, DONT feel bad and give up! Just start over with your very next meal (dont think "Aww, i had McDonalds, I may as well order pizza tonight too..."). Everyone falls off the wagon at first, but it gets easier!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Bon said:


> You look great now!~


I concur!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your support!
ayven i think ur right with going cold turkey.. i def. have a sugar addiction of some sort.
congrats to you on your weight loss
and sda0 congrats to u aswell.
u guys pumped me up!! lol


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I find if I have the odd sugary treat I end up craving sugar again. So for me cold turkey is the only way to go. 

I have my own similar thread but without pics. I am just about finished a 10 week competition but I still have about 8 kgs to lose.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I think today its been a week so i am *drums*.... 129.5!!!!.. anyway i went up prob mostly sodium because i pigged out like every other day this week at night on onion rings or chips, so its prob more like 127ish still im basically the same or slightly more. eating like this im wasting my time exercising pretty much. day 1 of eating perfectly beginning now :|


----------



## Ayven (Jan 13, 2010)

Everyone messes up, don't worry, you can do it! *cheers* 

Try to get an idea of what causes you to snack... do you get hungry late at night? Are you bored? Is it a habit? Figuring out what makes you snack makes it easier to prevent. If it's one of those things, try cutting up a bunch of celery or something at the beginning of the week, and snack on that at night. :yes

Also, you're right, high-sodium foods make you retain water.. so just keep on drinking water, lay off the salt, and it'll come right back down!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the support everybody  Ive been eating well now and im down to 123... so its a going now... haha !


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

122 pounds. going slow last few days. but whatever better than 126, 127 lol. How are u guys doing with ur weight loss/maintenance?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

UPDATE: I am 125 havnt kept weight off since i started this. What can i say dont judge you know how hard these things are lol . Im trying hard and i am focused again. My goal date is now july 1st for the same weightloss. Wish me luck


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Goal date still july 1st. Im down to 121 pounds 4 down 11 to go
Yay me lol


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

120!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wooot, well done Kathy. Only 5 to go and goal reached!!! Btw you look pretty darn nice, just sayin.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

118.5! ! Go me!! =)


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

kathy903 said:


> 118.5! ! Go me!! =)


:boogie :high5 :boogie :high5 :boogie :high5 :boogie :high5

Proud of ya!! Stick with it


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Great progress Kathy! Should be proud of yourself!!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks I looked at your bob photo and suddenly I'm not hungry anymore.
Strange...
Thanks for the inspiration.


lmao <3 jk


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

117 !


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Great job. How do you feel when you look in the mirror?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks. And depends.. good sometimes.. sometimes not so much.. I still have 7 pounds to go anywhoo lol


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

116,


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Reached my goal of being between 110 and 115... im 114... but still got a chunky gut so im gunna go for 105-110... i hadnt posted on here for a while btw bc for a month i pigged out and went up to like 125-127 and just recently got down to 114-116 (i fluctuate alot lol)... so theres the update!!!!  
hows everybody else doing who has been dieting too?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh and btw i cannot believe i was 126-129 EW my goodness lol.. thank goodness i made this change... so say my goal is 107 for now so i plan to lose 7 pounds by september 30th.. (its long bc its alot harder to lose weight when youre getting small.. my bmi is 20.8 and min is 18.5 so its getting close not that 18.5 is my goal or anything.. lol i just wanna get toned and be fit)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well done Kathy! Great to see you are reaching your goals, keep up the good work! I need to get back into the gym routine myself, being unfit sucks.


----------

